# Tesla Controls App for Wear OS



## Mohammad

Hi Everyone,

I'm a Web Developer and a die-hard Android fan. I refuse to switch to the apple eco-system.
However one of the disadvantages of that is that there is no way for me to easily control my Model 3 from my Wear OS watches.
I searched the play store and found most of the apps are not free or missing features I would like.

I took it upon myself to create Bijlee (Electricity in Urdu).

The goal of this app is to provide easy access to common controls from your wrist.
I am aware that the number of Wear OS users are really low and even the number of Tesla owners from that subset is even lower. Which is why I am relying on forums such as this to spread the word.
I didn't build this app to profit or gain popularity. This app will FOREVER stay free.
I aim to add more features over time, however I am not that creative. I will rely on the community for suggestions and feedback to improve this community driven app.

Please spread the word to any Wear OS users you may know who would like to give it a try. Once again feedback is what I'm looking for.
Cheers!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.techseven.bijlee

Edit: Admins please move this to the right forum. Wasn't sure where exactly to post this. Thanks.


----------



## garsh

Very nice!

Can you explain how the various Android permissions are used? It's not always obvious what various permissions allow on Android.

This app has access to:
Location

approximate location (network-based)
precise location (GPS and network-based)
Other

control vibration
view network connections
full network access
prevent device from sleeping


----------



## Mohammad

Sure:
Location: To trigger homelink, the user needs to be within a certain radius of the vehicle and their home.
Other

control vibration: To signal a success when the user presses a toggle.
view network connections: standard wear os permission to make network requests (used for all actions such as lock/unlock)
full network access: standard wear os permission to make network requests (used for all actions such as lock/unlock)
prevent device from sleeping: used to display vehicle info in the watchface when in ambient mode.


----------



## Johnston

Dashboard for Tesla works well for me, though I find it faster to just pull phone out of pocket and use the Dashboard for Tesla widget on my home screen to do the controls I need. Apps take too long to load up.


----------



## techmagnetic

Just ran over this post and registered to say thank you for creating this! As soon as I get my Tesla I will test it out.


----------



## TomT

I'm a Fossil Gen 5 watch user and look forward to trying this!


----------



## garsh

TomT said:


> I'm a Fossil...


Aw, you're not that old.


----------



## TomT

If only that was true...



garsh said:


> Aw, you're not that old.


----------

